
IoT-Cybersecurity: Regulation Ready [pdf] - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.iotsecurityfoundation.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/IoT-Cybersecurity-Regulation-Ready-White-Paper-Full-Version.pdf
======
DyslexicAtheist
_Common sanctions for non-compliance with these regulations could have serious
financial and reputational implications for corporations and staff, including_
:

    
    
      - Fines
      - Personal liability and imprisonment of managers or officers
      - Cease and desist orders
      - Erasure of data
      - Public announcements and product recalls
      - Binding instructions on security features

